# motherboard for core 2 duo?



## dhawald (Sep 11, 2006)

I want to buy a Value for money MoBo for core 2 duo
It shud have a PCI express 16x slot,and support some overclocking capabilities.

shud I go for intel or some other brand like asus or gigabyte.

please help.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 11, 2006)

Asus P5LD2-VMSE Rs. 5000
Gigabyte GA-945-MRZ Rs. 4500
Intel D965RY Rs. 7200

The first 2 are based on the 945 chipset and are not recommended unless you really can't afford the third mobo based on the 965 chipset.


----------



## baligavinod (Oct 17, 2006)

hi...

i am also lookin 4 a similar mboard...can someone plz answer the following ?

how good (or bad) is Intel D965RY ?
wat is its current price ? 
can u plz tell me something abt the onboard graphics that this MBoard supports ?

Vinod


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 17, 2006)

Cost is about Rs. 7000.
Onboard graphics are the same as any 965 mobo: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3000.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 17, 2006)

well if you're going dor C2D then you must go for a 965 based motherboard .


----------



## Ch@0s (Oct 19, 2006)

P5B Deluxe... Costs ~13 grand. Just got it and well I hit 3.8GHz@1.525V on an L628A E6600 on air with this board .


----------

